# Perkins suffering from plantar fasciitis



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This is not good news at all
http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=177395


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

For ****s sake - I know this is not going to be the year (or even close), but how many bad breaks can one team have?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Not really a big surprise. He's been sluggish since he came back, and his conditioning is nowhere near where it should be.

We know this guy works hard every day, but it's obvious that he can't give it 100%. I say we shut him down (if it means we'll lose more games) and focus on getting him better than ever next year.

Oh yeah:



> Doc Rivers dispensed with a little tough love in the third quarter when Sebastian Telfair [stats] was getting the ball into the hot hand - his own. Telfair had hit three treys and was on the way to a 13-point period when the coach got his attention.
> 
> “Hey, Bassy, why don’t you play with your teammates a little bit?” Rivers said.
> 
> ...


Gotta love Doc "Don't utilize the hot hand" Rivers.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Doc really is an idiot.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

What a gutless bully. He'd never have the sack to say that exact same thing to Pierce or even Szczerbiak, and if he did, they'd both ignore his dumb *** anyway. Nothing like shooting a player down who needs all the confidence he can get when he gets hot.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Exactly P-Dub. Bully is a great word. If you watch him on the sidelines he'll get right in any young guys face after a mistake. But he hardly ever takes a stand against vets.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

to all the people at the beginning of the season who wanted us to lose as many games as possible...be careful what you wish for...


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

That seals it, we can have Rivers committed. He's certifiable. 
What next, will he take players out when they hit key baskets??
Telfair wasn't being a ball hog, he was creating offense. 
As for his comment that Bassy shouldn't be looking for threes, WTF?? He's a guard isn't he?? Is he supposed to be down there banging with Al??

To bad there wasn't a smiley for AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel bad for Perk, playing in pain sucks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Plantar fasciitis always claims the performance of big men.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Thank you, Dr. Spock.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

ok...not saying i dont agree with any of you but im goin to play devils advocate here...doc said something that noone has mentioned...we dont have any one player that can win a game for us...and he is right...if telfair hits 3 3's in a row thats great but if he goes down and misses 4 more in a row then it was all for nothing...also you lose the attention of your teammates if all you do multiple posessions in a row is dribble the ball down and shoot it...doc was just trying to make sure that telfair remembered that he had teammates on the floor...personally id rather telfair have 4 points and 12 assists rather than 25 points and one assist...get what im saying?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

I hear you AW - and in general I agree. But we are losing games left and right - and with all the injuries we are left with a very very young and team. Doc has a history of breaking young guys down with criticism instead of buildng them up. He'll put Green in for 1 min and then yank him after one mistake. It's a rough season - if a guy is hot - let them go. 

But in general yes - I'd rather my PG have have 4 points and 12 assists than 25 points and one assist.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> to all the people at the beginning of the season who wanted us to lose as many games as possible...be careful what you wish for...


No, I'd rather win a few games, get blown out of the first round and miss the lottery. That way we get another mid first round pick. Can't have enough of those...



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok...not saying i dont agree with any of you but im goin to play devils advocate here...doc said something that noone has mentioned...we dont have any one player that can win a game for us...and he is right...if telfair hits 3 3's in a row thats great but if he goes down and misses 4 more in a row then it was all for nothing...also you lose the attention of your teammates if all you do multiple posessions in a row is dribble the ball down and shoot it...doc was just trying to make sure that telfair remembered that he had teammates on the floor...*personally id rather telfair have 4 points and 12 assists rather than 25 points and one assist...get what im saying?*


Who cares how many points and assists he gets. It's a different time, if Bassy would have brought us a championship socring 25 and assisting one, then so be it. 

In a perfect world, sure I want the PG to set up, the SG to shoot, the SF a bit of everything, the PF to show power and the C to dominate inside, but the world's not perfect.

Some very good PGs in today's NBA are the ones that can score. 

I know this is a _very_ bad example, but here it goes anyway: I don't see Frank or D'Antoni tell Kidd and Nash to stop shooting and play with their teamates because that's what they do best.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



aquaitious said:


> I know this is a _very_ bad example, but here it goes anyway: I don't see Frank or D'Antoni tell Kidd and Nash to stop shooting and play with their teamates because that's what they do best.



im glad that you realize how bad of an example that was



AGAIN...doc said that we dont have one player that can win a game for us by themselves...AND WE DONT...kidd can, nash can...TELFAIR CANT...that is why doc told him to rememeber his teammates out there...and it worked didnt it??? the next play telfair assisted an easy bucket for AL




Causeway said:


> Doc has a history of breaking young guys down with criticism instead of buildng them up. He'll put Green in for 1 min and then yank him after one mistake. It's a rough season - if a guy is hot - let them go.



i understand this...doc does kill the spirits of young players quite often...hopefully he said it to telfair in a way that was not criticising telfair but encouraging him to play more of a team game...but i couldnt even tell u what way it was cuz doc doesnt deserve the benefit of the doubt


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Not to be a pessimist or anything, but what exactly did Perk give us anyway? Losing him won't affect us. Besides, we're already bad as hell.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im glad that you realize how bad of an example that was
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN...doc said that we dont have one player that can win a game for us by themselves...AND WE DONT...kidd can, nash can...TELFAIR CANT...that is why doc told him to rememeber his teammates out there...and it worked didnt it??? the next play telfair assisted an easy bucket for AL


We may not have anyone who can win by themselves, but when a player is hot, why don't you utilize him? 

If Telfair went 1 for 9, and was taking tough shots, then you tell him to get the other guys involved. You don't tell him to stop shooting when everything's going in.

Two years ago:

"Antoine I know you're not shooting well, but keep putting them up."

Now:

"Telfair I know you're hot right now, but try to get your teamates involved."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



blh5387 said:


> Not to be a pessimist or anything, but what exactly did Perk give us anyway? Losing him won't affect us. Besides, we're already bad as hell.


An inside presence (look at how many shots he blocked at the beginning of the season), a rebounder and a big body?

Of course I'm talking about pre-injury Perkins, not the one that just came back.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



aquaitious said:


> Who cares how many points and assists he gets. It's a different time, if Bassy would have brought us a championship socring 25 and assisting one, then so be it. In a perfect world, sure I want the PG to set up, the SG to shoot, the SF a bit of everything, the PF to show power and the C to dominate inside, but the world's not perfect.[


If you have Pierce out on the floor, it's one thing, because he can bring offense when it's needed. We don't. And Bassy isn't good enough to carry a team by himself, offensively. Look it as a simple case of a coach trying to prevent a mediocre player from developing a bad habit of launching too many treys when he isn't the best shooter in the world. The last thing this team needs is for Bassy to turn into Antoine's Minime.



aquaitious said:


> Gotta love Doc "Don't utilize the hot hand" Rivers.


Maybe he's worried that we'll be trading for Eddie Griffin?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



ehmunro said:


> If you have Pierce out on the floor, it's one thing, because he can bring offense when it's needed. We don't. And Bassy isn't good enough to carry a team by himself, offensively. Look it as a simple case of a coach trying to prevent a mediocre player from developing a bad habit of launching too many treys when he isn't the best shooter in the world.


I think both you and AWF are looking at it in the long term. I'm looking at it in the short term, like quarter or game. If a guy is hot, let him stroke it [the ball, EH, the ball :biggrin: ].

There are times when a player throws up anything in the air and it goes in, and judging from that game/newspaper article, it looks like Bassy had one of those.



ehmunro said:


> The last thing this team needs is for Bassy to turn into Antoine's Minime.


That's true, we wouldn't want to win a few more games, now would we. 




ehmunro said:


> Maybe he's worried that we'll be trading for Eddie Griffin?


A team of Bassy, Allen and Griffin would be entertaining!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



aquaitious said:


> I think both you and AWF are looking at it in the long term. I'm looking at it in the short term, like quarter or game. If a guy is hot, let him stroke it [the ball, EH, the ball :biggrin: ].
> 
> There are times when a player throws up anything in the air and it goes in, and judging from that game/newspaper article, it looks like Bassy had one of those.


The Celtics have unofficially decided that this is an NBDL season, and have the coaching staff working with the kids on their games in preparation for next year. Here's a little tidbit from a Philadelphia Daily News article on Oden:



> At a recent college game, this scout was talking to *another scout from a team that has been missing one of its better players for weeks, wondering when the player was coming back.*
> 
> "We ain't rushing him," the scout said. "We're in the Oden sweepstakes just like all the rest."


Gee, I wonder what team that could be? So, just think of this as an extended training camp for the 2007-08 season, because Doc Aingebeck are.




aquaitious said:


> A team of Bassy, Allen and Griffin would be entertaining!


Well, at least with Eddie on board, the next time we hear Tony's fired off a few rounds we'll know that we're discussing a traffic accident.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



aquaitious said:


> Gotta love Doc "Don't utilize the hot hand" Rivers.


no wonder we dont win games. sigh,


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



blh5387 said:


> Not to be a pessimist or anything, but what exactly did Perk give us anyway? Losing him won't affect us. Besides, we're already bad as hell.


Losing Perk as he is won't affect us much because he's not anywhere near 100 percent. Just because he's on the floor, doesn't mean he's healthy. Plantar fasciitis is no joke. It doesn't go away. My wife had it, and sometimes walking was excruciatingly painful. I can only imagine how painful it would be running up and down the court and jumping. My wife had to have surgery to fix it. I think ultimately that's what Perk needs. Since this is a throw away season now, I think he should get the surgery instead of trying to rest it and come back periodically only to have it flare up again. He's a liability rather than an asset now.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



















Please let us have the worst record this year and get everyone back healthy next year with the addition of Oden or Durant.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



Causeway said:


> Doc really is an idiot.


He IS the Point Guard right? The job of a PG is to get teammates involved. That's his game too isn't it? Yeah. I don't see the problem with letting Bassy be a true PG that does both scoring and passing.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



knicksfan said:


> He IS the Point Guard right? The job of a PG is to get teammates involved. That's his game too isn't it? Yeah. I don't see the problem with letting Bassy be a true PG that does both scoring and passing.


Like Starbury?

You don't stop a hot hand to teach a guy to pass. It's as simple as that. Yes ideally your PG mainly is getting teammates involved. But play to a guys strengths. If he's on fire shooting - ride it. 

There are many other examples of why Doc is an idiot.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



knicksfan said:


> He IS the Point Guard right? The job of a PG is to get teammates involved. That's his game too isn't it? Yeah. I don't see the problem with letting Bassy be a true PG that does both scoring and passing.


Don't mind the grouses. They're upset at the fact that the Celtics are approaching this as a minor league season. After four years of their asserting that Wyc & Co. are the best owners in the NBA and that Danny Ainge is the second greatest NBA executive in the history of the league the club has pulled the rug out from under them. The open tank job is management/ownership's admission that they've ****ed the poodle and that a lottery win is the only thing that can save this franchise from years of mediocrity. So they're taking their bitterness out on the coach, who really isn't to blame for having one of the worst rosters in the NBA, that's Danny Aingebeck's fault. Doc won't win you any playoff series, but this team isn't a playoff contender. It's a D League squad, and the coach is essentially carrying out management's wishes in trying to find out if any of these guys are going to be capable long term starters. 

In this particular case, the last thing the franchise needs is for Bassy to go the way Damon Stoudemire did in Toronto. So I really don't have a problem with Rivers reminding Telfair that there are four other guys on the floor. I just wish he'd tell West & Szczerbiak that there are three other guys on the floor. If the Celtics do win the lottery, and land Oden, then Rivers is probably done as better coaches will want to hitch themselves to GO. If they don't win the lottery, and end up drafting 4-7, well you can expect Doc to get an extension (if he'll sign it) as his presence has shielded management from criticism for their penny-pinching and bad roster decisions (like trading a possible future all star for a lottery bust just to slide out of one year of Raef Lafrentz's contract).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

i got a question...what happens when oden decides he wants to stay another year in college...because he should and will...is everyone gonna want us to tank next year too???


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Just putting my :twocents: in, but PF isn't that painful. I have a rather severe case of it myself and I've played AAU for three straight years withuot missing a game. If you really care about the game you won't let a sore foot stop you from playing to your potential.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Good question AW.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

AW,

Given that Oden has already had a significant injury he would be foolish to stay another year, he can only lower his stock.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



max powers said:


> AW,
> 
> Given that Oden has already had a significant injury he would be foolish to stay another year, he can only lower his stock.




no...given that he is playing with one hand he can only better his game staying one full healthy year in college


thanks causeway


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i got a question...what happens when oden decides he wants to stay another year in college...because he should and will...is everyone gonna want us to tank next year too???


Sure, why not.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Oden has been NBA-ready since Junior year in high school. There is nothing he can do in college that will better his game. The fact that he is still dominating with one hand shows that he is capable of starting immediately in the NBA tomorrow or even one year ago.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



> Just putting my in, but PF isn't that painful. I have a rather severe case of it myself and I've played AAU for three straight years withuot missing a game. If you really care about the game you won't let a sore foot stop you from playing to your potential.


You didn't have a severe case or you wouldn't have been able to play through it for three years. Perk is doing the right thing "playing through" could lead to permanent foot problems (fascial calcification, contracture). I'm going to assume Perk probably weighs a good bit more than you and the athletic demands he faces as an NBA center exceed that of your AAU team.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

I don't get it... Is Perkins out for this season?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i got a question...what happens when oden decides he wants to stay another year in college...because he should and will...is everyone gonna want us to tank next year too???


Have you seen his class schedule? He's out at the end of the year. In any event, if we don't win the lottery the decision about "tanking" is out of their hands. They'll still be a 32-36 win team.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



Premier said:


> Oden has been NBA-ready since Junior year in high school. There is nothing he can do in college that will better his game. The fact that he is still dominating with one hand shows that he is capable of starting immediately in the NBA tomorrow or even one year ago.




i never said he wasnt nba ready...but has anyone here even thought of a kid actually _wanting_ to go back to school...i know it sounds like a crazy idea but im sure tim duncan was nba ready after his first year or 2 or even 3 but he staysed all 4 years didnt he?? his class schedule wont mean a thing he is greg oden he can not go to class all semester and still end up with a B because of who he is, i.e Emeka Okafor...sure the dude is bright but he didnt graduate in 3 years with a 7.0 gpa without some help


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i never said he wasnt nba ready...but has anyone here even thought of a kid actually _wanting_ to go back to school...i know it sounds like a crazy idea but im sure tim duncan was nba ready after his first year or 2 or even 3 but he staysed all 4 years didnt he?? his class schedule wont mean a thing he is greg oden he can not go to class all semester and still end up with a B because of who he is, i.e Emeka Okafor...sure the dude is bright but he didnt graduate in 3 years with a 7.0 gpa without some help


His class schedule is History of Rock & Roll, Sociology 101, and a basketball elective. I'm pretty sure he's not there for the academics. And the nightlife is better in the NBA, so it's not like the partying is going to keep him there.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

oh...the humor. 

Anyway. 

Since when has Div 1 sports been about an education, or what classes you take? Many of these guys - even the ones who stay more than a year or 2 - barely get a real education beyond basketball. There's a stronger chance that Oden stays in school past this season than is being assumed.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



ehmunro said:


> His class schedule is History of Rock & Roll, Sociology 101, and a basketball elective. I'm pretty sure he's not there for the academics. And the nightlife is better in the NBA, so it's not like the partying is going to keep him there.


I see what you're saying EH, he's going for a music major.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



Causeway said:


> oh...the humor.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Since when has Div 1 sports been about an education, or what classes you take? Many of these guys - even the ones who stay more than a year or 2 - barely get a real education beyond basketball. There's a stronger chance that Oden stays in school past this season than is being assumed.


Ok, let me get this straight. He's not there for an education, and he wants to play in the NBA, but he's going to stay another year or two in college because...

If he's taking Sociology and History of rock and roll, with a non-full credit class such as a basketball elective, I think it's safe to assume that he is coming to the NBA next year since he's not even a full time student.

If he wanted to stay in school, there wouldn't have been talk of him trying to get into the NBA since senior year in high school.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

aquaitious do you really think any top D1 hoops players are there for the academics? It's pretty rare. Yet some stay for more than one season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



Causeway said:


> aquaitious do you really think any top D1 hoops players are there for the academics? It's pretty rare. Yet some stay for more than one season.


They stay so they can be drafted in the NBA? Maybe to add value to their stock? Maybe they need to improve their position? Add range?

I don't see why a lock for a number 1 pick would stay in college, unless college was his plan all along.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

By the way - I'm not saying I think he'll stay in school. He probably won't. But if all these teams are tanking their season based on an assumption that he's out, only one team can get him, and he could always end up staying.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



Causeway said:


> By the way - I'm not saying I think he'll stay in school. He probably won't. But if all these teams are tanking their season based on an assumption that he's out, only one team can get him, and he could always end up staying.


Well, no kidding, anything can happen, but what are the chances of that happening? I think we're talking about fractions.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*



aquaitious said:


> Ok, let me get this straight. He's not there for an education, and he wants to play in the NBA, but he's going to stay another year or two in college because...


Because the college fairy told him to? :bsmile:



aquaitious said:


> If he's taking Sociology and History of rock and roll, with a non-full credit class such as a basketball elective, I think it's safe to assume that he is coming to the NBA next year since he's not even a full time student.
> 
> If he wanted to stay in school, there wouldn't have been talk of him trying to get into the NBA since senior year in high school.


He's just doing his time, for sure. After four years of Aingebeck the basketball gods better be rewarding our suffering with the first pick, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Oden's not staying in school. Also, even if he did not declare for this draft, the high lottery will still be great. There aren't any Boguts in the top three this draft. There are some real nice franchise player potential with Durant, Young, even guys like Chase Budinger and Brandan Wright.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

Pretty nasty night last night for the big kid.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perk Not Well Will Not Be Better this Season*

His point total is surprising, considering that his talent is based on his dominant defense. He's going to mimic David Robinson's career. Once he is able to work with the right coaches and add some range to his offensive game, he's going to be a perennial all-star.


----------

